# "Não possa fazer isso!"



## Sutemi

Eu acho, não tenho certeza, que a frase "Não possa fazer isso!" não é gramatical, mas eu não entendo muito bem porquê.
Pessoa A: "Posso fazer isso?"
A pessoa B tem (pelo menos) três opções:
1. "Não possa!"
2. "Não possa fazer isso!"
3. "Não, não faça isso!"

O que vocês acham?


----------



## Joca

Só a terceira opção é correta neste caso.


----------



## Sutemi

Joca said:


> Só a terceira opção é correta neste caso.



Obrigado, mas por que? "Possa" é o imperativo do verbo "poder". Que tal a seguinte conversa?
Pessoa A: "Posso?"
Pessoa B: "Não possa!"
Isto está correto? Quando usa-se "possa", então? Estou muito confuso.


----------



## masterrsloth

Gramaticalmente o que está errado é só a sua conjugação do verbo poder para essas frases. O certo seria:

1. "Não pode"
2. "Não pode fazer isso"
3. Essa está certa

Outra opção seria só dizer "Não", mas nesse caso (mais do que nos outros) teria de explicar o porque do não para não ser considerado rude.

O verbo "Poder" conjugado como "possa" geralmente é usado como uma possibilidade de fazer alguma coisa no futuro. Exemplo: "Talvez eu *possa* estudar mais para a próxima prova" ou "Talvez ele *possa* vir mais tarde". Um exemplo numa negação seria: "Não há nada que ele *possa* fazer para se desculpar".

Outras formas de uso existem, mas sempre como possibilidade: "Prefeitura de SP quer que vaga na rua *possa* ser reservada de casa" >> Tirei essa frase do título de uma reportagem, nesse caso a prefeitura de SP quer que exista a possibilidade de que vagas para carro nas ruas possam ser reservadas pelas pessoas que a usarão enquanto elas estão em casa. É uma possibilidade que eles querem que aconteça.


----------



## Sutemi

masterrsloth said:


> Gramaticalmente o que está errado é só a sua conjugação do verbo poder para essas frases. O certo seria:
> 
> 1. "Não pode"
> 2. "Não pode fazer isso"
> 3. Essa está certa
> 
> Outra opção seria só dizer "Não", mas nesse caso (mais do que nos outros) teria de explicar o porque do não para não ser considerado rude.
> 
> O verbo "Poder" conjugado como "possa" geralmente é usado como uma possibilidade de fazer alguma coisa no futuro. Exemplo: "Talvez eu *possa* estudar mais para a próxima prova" ou "Talvez ele *possa* vir mais tarde". Um exemplo numa negação seria: "Não há nada que ele *possa* fazer para se desculpar".
> 
> Outras formas de uso existem, mas sempre como possibilidade: "Prefeitura de SP quer que vaga na rua *possa* ser reservada de casa" >> Tirei essa frase do título de uma reportagem, nesse caso a prefeitura de SP quer que exista a possibilidade de que vagas para carro nas ruas possam ser reservadas pelas pessoas que a usarão enquanto elas estão em casa. É uma possibilidade que eles querem que aconteça.



Obrigado  Sim, o modo subjuntivo parece igual ao imperativo, mas se possível, eu prefiro que não falemos sobre subjuntivo neste caso.
"Poder" tem um imperativo:
tu pode    
ele/ela/você possa
nós possamos
vós podei
eles/elas/vocês possam

Como é que eu não posso usar o imperativo de "poder" como eu uso imperativo com outros verbos? Para mim, faz pouco sentido. Sei que línguas não precisam fazer sentido, mas ainda queria ouvir uma explicação.


----------



## masterrsloth

Eu sei que existe o imperativo de "poder". Mas não sei o suficiente de gramatica para explicar o que aconteceu nessas frases. Sei que no caso do português do brasil, na maioria das vezes quando usamos "você" usamos a conjugação do "ele/ela" ao invés do "tu". Isso acontece porque "você" um dia já foi o pronome de tratamento "vossa mercê" e todos os pronomes de tratamento são conjugados na terceira pessoa.

Podemos acrescentar o "você" antes das respostas do seu exemplo e "eu" antes das perguntas só para ficar mais claro:

Pessoa A: "Eu posso?"
Pessoa B: "Você não possa."

A conjugação acima é errada, apesar de que "possa" é a conjugação do imperativo de "ele/ela", a forma correta com "você" é a do "tu" no imperativo:

Pessoa A: "Eu posso?"
Pessoa B: "Você não pode."

Por outro lado, se nós usarmos o "ele/ela" ficaria do mesmo jeito, e eu não sei sobre gramática o suficiente pra explicar o porquê de isso acontecer. Exemplo:

Pessoa A: "Ele pode?
Pessoa B: "Ele não pode."

Ou talvez nesses casos nós estejamos usando o presente e não o imperativo? Se for esse o caso, então a explicação é o que eu mencionei acima sobre o "você" com conjugação de "ele/ela" explicaria essa confusão, pois a conjugação de "poder" para o pronome pessoal "ela/ela" no presente é igual a conjugação de "poder" para o pronome pessoal "tu" no imperativo. Da mesma forma o "poder" para "eu" e "ele/ela" é o mesmo do "ele/ela" no imperativo. Como você já sabe.

Mas pra falar a verdade eu não sei explicar, só sei que é usado assim e que o verbo "poder" é extremamente irregular.

O que eu achei na internet foi essa pergunta que acho que talvez tenha haver com as respostas que você quer: Sobre o imperativo do verbo poder - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa

Vou colar a pergunta e responta abaixo pro caso de o site deles dar algum problema no futuro e outra pessoa com a mesma pergunta ficar sem resposta:



Spoiler: Copia da pergunta e resposta do link acima



*Pergunta:*


> Neste momento, deparo-me com uma dúvida muito intrigante relacionada ao imperativo do verbo *poder*. Segundo a _Gramática de Português,_ de José M. de Castro Pinto, editada pela Plátano Editora em 1998, no seu apêndice de verbos regulares, na pág. 293, este verbo não tem imperativo, tal como o verbo *querer*. Porém, na base de dados da Mordebe, o imperativo está lá presente. Como explicar esta questão?
> 
> Por outro lado, será que as formas apresentadas na Mordebe estão correctas? Faço essa questão por me parecer que as formas apresentadas não têm na sua essência uma ordem; característica própria do modo imperativo. Gostaria também que formulassem frases em que as formas imperativas da Mordebe estivessem incluídas no afirmativo e negativo, isto no imperativo. As formas são: *pode*, *possas*, *possa*, "podai", "possai", *possam*, *possamos*.
> 
> Desde já peço desculpas pelo trabalho que vos dou, mas agradecia que me respondessem à totalidade da minha questão.



*Resposta:*


> Devo dizer que acho a sua dúvida deveras interessante e partilho da sua perplexidade. A verdade é que, ainda que sejam desnecessárias, as formas do verbo poder no imperativo estão atestadas em português.
> 
> O dicionário de verbos conjugados que possuo (_Dicionário Dom Quixote dos Verbos da Língua Portuguesa_, de Ana Maria Guedes e Rui Guedes) apresenta as formas do imperativo (afirmativo) do verbo *poder*: (tu) *pode*, (você) *possa*, (nós) *possamos*, (vós) *podei*, (vocês)*possam*. Este dicionário não apresenta as formas do imperativo negativo, que no entanto sabemos serem as do presente do subjuntivo: (tu não) *possas*, (vós não) *possais*.
> 
> O mesmo sucede com o _Dicionário de Verbos Portugueses_ da Porto Editora, disponível em linha através da Infopédia. A Mordebe fornece as formas afirmativa e negativa do imperativo no quadro das flexões do verbo *poder*.
> 
> Admite-se, portanto, o uso do verbo poder no imperativo, ainda que essas formas não pareçam ter na sua essência uma ordem, como afirma o consulente. Com efeito, trata-se de um modo que dificilmente encontramos em uso pelos falantes — sobretudo porque o verbo *poder* é essencialmente utilizado como auxiliar modal, para exprimir capacidade, possibilidade, etc., por exemplo, na frase «Eles podem vir connosco».
> 
> Nesse tipo de contexto, de facto, o verbo *poder* parece dispensar das formas do imperativo.
> 
> Contudo, nada impede um falante de dizer «Pode lá vir comigo!», quando pede a outro que tenha a possibilidade de o acompanhar. Por outro lado, como verbo pleno, *poder* tem diversos significados que também permitem a sua utilização no imperativo. Aqui ficam, nesse sentido, alguns exemplos:
> 
> a) v. *poder* = ter força, autoridade, poder. Ex.: «Podei, pois Deus assim o quis!»
> 
> b) v. *poder* = ter capacidade para mudar, vencer algo. «Possamos todos juntos, para bem do planeta!»
> 
> c) v. *poder* (+ prep. *com*) = suportar o peso, a carga. «Vá, pode lá com isso tudo, senão tens de fazer duas viagens.»
> 
> Como se pode constatar, estes exemplos são bastante artificiais e mostram que, efectivamente, ainda que tenham essa possibilidade, os falantes raramente fazem uso das formas imperativas do verbo *poder*.
> 
> *Nota*: Como se depreende da resposta, as formas *podai* e "possai" não pertencem à flexão de *poder*. *Podai* é a forma de segunda pessoa do plural do imperativo do verbo *podar*, e "possai" é simplesmente agramatical, porque não existe o verbo "possar".






Espero que tenha ajudado


----------



## pfaa09

Na língua portuguesa existe o imperativo positivo e o negativo.
O verbo poder tem as duas formas, embora na primeira pessoa do singular não exista.
no seu caso trata-se do imperativo negativo.

Imperativo positivo:
-
pode tu
possa ele/ela
possamos nós
podei vós
possam eles

Imperativo negativo:
-
não possas tu
não possa ele/ela
não possamos nós
não possais vós
não possam eles/elas

Mas a questão que coloca não está apresentada da melhor forma, talvez devido à dificuldade
da diferença das nossas línguas.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que o imperativo 'possa' não é usado nunca. Em vez de pedirmos algo a alguém com o imperativo deste verbo, usamos o presente do indicativo, afirmando o que a pessoa pode ou não fazer:

«Pode se sentar, por favor»; «Pode-se sentar, por favor» «Pode sentar-se, por favor» (Você)
«Podes te sentar aí onde queiras»; «Podes-te sentar aí onde queiras»; «Podes sentar-te aí onde queiras» (Tu)

Se quiser usar as frases acima com o imperativo, tem de usar o imperativo do verbo sentar(-se).

«Sente-se, por favor»; «Senta-te, por favor», «Sentemo-nos para ouvir o sermão!»; «Sentai-vos calados! Não tendes o direito à palavra!»; «Sentem-se, por favor, vamos discutir uma melhor solução já, já».

Outros usos de 'poder' no presente como imperativo:

«_Pode ir, não mando em você_» em oposição a «_Vá, não mando em você…_»
«_Podes ir, quem é que te consegue contrariar?_» em oposição a: «_Vai, quem é que te consegue contrariar?_»


----------



## Sutemi

guihenning said:


> Acho que o imperativo 'possa' não é usado nunca. Em vez de pedirmos algo a alguém com o imperativo deste verbo, usamos o presente do indicativo, afirmando o que a pessoa pode ou não fazer:
> 
> «Pode se sentar, por favor»; «Pode-se sentar, por favor» «Pode sentar-se, por favor» (Você)
> «Podes te sentar aí onde queiras»; «Podes-te sentar aí onde queiras»; «Podes sentar-te aí onde queiras» (Tu)
> 
> Se quiser usar as frases acima com o imperativo, tem de usar o imperativo do verbo sentar(-se).
> 
> «Sente-se, por favor»; «Senta-te, por favor», «Sentemo-nos para ouvir o sermão!»; «Sentai-vos calados! Não tendes o direito à palavra!»; «Sentem-se, por favor, vamos discutir uma melhor solução já, já».



Entendo que ele nunca é usado, mas ainda posso usar? Porque o imperativo 'possa' ainda existe, então não tem nada errado em usá-lo, certo? Eu entendo que será estranho, porque ninguém usa, mas não terá nada errado nisso, não é?


----------



## guihenning

Poder pode, mas vai soar estranho e quem quer que o ouça vai corrigi-lo…
Errado mesmo não está, já que o imperativo de poder é mesmo 'pode/possa/possamos/podei/possam'… mas é aquela coisa, a existência desse imperativo não significa que o toleremos.


----------



## Sutemi

guihenning said:


> Poder pode, mas vai soar estranho e quem quer que o ouça vai corrigi-lo…
> Errado mesmo não está, já que o imperativo de poder é mesmo 'pode/possa/possamos/podei/possam'… mas é aquela coisa, a existência desse imperativo não significa que o toleremos.



Ótimo! Você respondeu a minha pergunta 100%. Você tem razão que os brasileiros acham estranho quando falo "não possa" e vou parar com isso, mas gostei de souber que não tenho feito nada errado. Graças a você também, @*masterrsloth*


----------



## gato radioso

Sutemi said:


> Eu acho, não tenho certeza, que a frase "Não possa fazer isso!" não é gramatical, mas eu não entendo muito bem porquê.
> Pessoa A: "Posso fazer isso?"
> A pessoa B tem (pelo menos) três opções:
> 1. "Não possa!"
> 2. "Não possa fazer isso!"
> 3. "Não, não faça isso!"
> 
> O que vocês acham?



Se o verbo vai na forma afirmativa, usa o indicativo. Se a ordem for negativa, usa o conjuntivo.


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Se o verbo vai na forma afirmativa, usa o indicativo. Se a ordem for negativa, usa o conjuntivo.


Não… a forma negativa é ainda o presente do indicativo para todas as pessoas gramaticais.

«_Não podes fazer isso! Achas que tens o direito a pleno poder sobre tudo e todos?»_
«N_ão podeis fazer nada sem o meu consentimento!»_
«_Não podem não! Eu já falei que vocês não podem nadar logo após comer!!!»_
«_Você não pode fazer isso! Há leis neste país, sabia?!_»

A natureza modal de 'poder' rejeita os imperativos porque o faz soar artificial. Não se tolera no Brasil e em Portugal também não me parece que se tolere.


----------



## gato radioso

guihenning said:


> Não… a forma negativa é ainda o presente do indicativo para todas as pessoas gramaticais.
> 
> «_Não podes fazer isso! Achas que tens o direito a pleno poder sobre tudo e todos?»_
> «N_ão podeis fazer nada sem o meu consentimento.»_
> «_Não podem não! Eu já falei que vocês não podem nadar logo após comer!!!»_
> «_Você não pode fazer isso! Há leis neste país, sabia?!_»




Mas se usares uma forma diferente do "tu", dirías:

"Não diga coisas dessas, D. Fátima"


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Mas se usares uma forma diferente do "tu", dirías:
> 
> "Nao diga coisas dessas, D. Fatima"


Isso vale para 'dizer' que tem uso normal do imperativo, mas 'poder' não tem.

«Diz, meu amor!»
«Não, por favor, não digas nada!»
«Diga, meu amor!»
«Bem, se você não tem, como sempre, nada de bom a dizer, não diga nada!»


----------



## pfaa09

Independentemente da parte gramatical de tudo isto, continuo a achar que a questão principal colocada por Sutemi
não é a melhor para abordar o imperativo do verbo poder.
É claro que existe esse tempo verbal, mas aplicá-lo neste exemplo parece-me improvável.
A frase do início "Não possa fazer isso!" assim como está, não existe nem tem qualquer uso prático para nós.
a frase começa por maiúscula e termina em ponto de exclamação, ou seja, está completa.
Se for "Não pode fazer isso!" já temos algo para começar.
Penso que Sutemi terá feito confusão naquilo que realmente pretende.
Estar a querer que a pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" tenha uma resposta onde o verbo poder esteja lá na forma do imperativo, seja positivo ou negativo, parece-me impossível e esta é que é a questão principal, pelo menos para mim.
À pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" a resposta seria: "Não, não pode" ou "Sim, pode" ou "Talvez possa" enfim podia estar aqui a imaginar mais umas quantas... mas não acho importante.

Se nos fosse possível perceber mais um pouco da intenção da pergunta ou o que pretende ser percebido,
talvez pudéssemos todos ajudar de forma mais concreta, talvez queira usar inglês para nos auxiliar.


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> Independentemente da parte gramatical de tudo isto, continuo a achar que a questão principal colocada por Sutemi
> não é a melhor para abordar o imperativo do verbo poder.
> É claro que existe esse tempo verbal, mas aplicá-lo neste exemplo parece-me improvável.
> A frase do início "Não possa fazer isso!" assim como está, não existe nem tem qualquer uso prático para nós.
> a frase começa por maiúscula e termina em ponto de exclamação, ou seja, está completa.
> Se for "Não pode fazer isso!" já temos algo para começar.
> Penso que Sutemi terá feito confusão naquilo que realmente pretende.
> Estar a querer que a pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" tenha uma resposta onde o verbo poder esteja lá na forma do imperativo, seja positivo ou negativo, parece-me impossível e esta é que é a questão principal, pelo menos para mim.
> À pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" a resposta seria: "Não, não pode" ou "Sim, pode" ou "Talvez possa" enfim podia estar aqui a imaginar mais umas quantas... mas não acho importante.
> 
> Se nos fosse possível perceber mais um pouco da intenção da pergunta ou o que pretende ser percebido,
> talvez pudéssemos todos ajudar de forma mais concreta, talvez queira usar inglês para nos auxiliar.


Acho que a pergunta dele esteja clara: se pode ou não usar o imperativo de «poder» Independente de respondendo ou não a uma pergunta. E embora ele possa, uma vez que "poder", assim como todos os verbos da língua, tem imperativo, não é usado por nós por ser este verbo um modal auxiliar que exprime principalmente capacidade de algo e, sendo assim, não tolera o imperativo.
Portanto, podemos aqui como podem aí do outro lado dizer «Pode-te sentar!», embora sejamos entendidos, a outra pessoa facilmente nos olhará com ares de interrogação pela frase soar artificial ou errada. Por último, é sim possível responder a uma pergunta com um verbo no imperativo:

— Posso te dizer uma coisa?
— Diz lá!

— Posso só levantar uma questão?
— Levanta, oras!


----------



## Sutemi

pfaa09 said:


> Independentemente da parte gramatical de tudo isto, continuo a achar que a questão principal colocada por Sutemi
> não é a melhor para abordar o imperativo do verbo poder.
> É claro que existe esse tempo verbal, mas aplicá-lo neste exemplo parece-me improvável.
> A frase do início "Não possa fazer isso!" assim como está, não existe nem tem qualquer uso prático para nós.
> a frase começa por maiúscula e termina em ponto de exclamação, ou seja, está completa.
> Se for "Não pode fazer isso!" já temos algo para começar.
> Penso que Sutemi terá feito confusão naquilo que realmente pretende.
> Estar a querer que a pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" tenha uma resposta onde o verbo poder esteja lá na forma do imperativo, seja positivo ou negativo, parece-me impossível e esta é que é a questão principal, pelo menos para mim.
> À pergunta "Posso fazer isso?" a resposta seria: "Não, não pode" ou "Sim, pode" ou "Talvez possa" enfim podia estar aqui a imaginar mais umas quantas... mas não acho importante.
> 
> Se nos fosse possível perceber mais um pouco da intenção da pergunta ou o que pretende ser percebido,
> talvez pudéssemos todos ajudar de forma mais concreta, talvez queira usar inglês para nos auxiliar.



Hmm, por que? Guihenning já explicou tudo. Entendo perfeitamente agora: Não é errado, apenas não é tolerado. Estou curioso para saber de onde veio esse jeito que vocês (os lusófonos) não toleram imperativo com "poder", mas isso é apenas uma curiosidade.


----------



## guihenning

Sutemi said:


> Hmm, por que? Guihenning já explicou tudo. Entendo perfeitamente agora: Não é errado, apenas não é tolerado. Estou curioso para saber de onde veio esse jeito que vocês (os lusófonos) não toleram imperativo com "poder", mas isso é apenas uma curiosidade.


O Ciberdúvidas nos dá uma pista: 'poder' exprime geralmente uma capacidade… E me parece soar estranho eu pedir ou ordenar a alguém a ter uma capacidade. Eu posso pedir a alguém para dizer, sentar, falar, comer, ir, deixar, gritar, viver, levantar… mas não posso pedir a alguém para 'poder algo', posso lhe dizer: "_Olha, você pode-se sentar aqui, se quiser_". E também "_Não podem se sentar aí, pois a pintura do banco ainda está fresca!_"; «_Podes ir!_» O imperativo aqui é mais tonal e implícito que gramatical, uma vez que, no fim das contas, tudo o que estou fazendo é afirmar a alguém o que essa pessoa pode ou não pode fazer, em vez de mandá-la executar a possibilidade. Quando a situação pede, a ordem expressa eliminará o verbo 'poder' por um outro que aceite o imperativo. «_A vossa Excelência pode-se sentar agora»_ <> «_Vossa Excelência, sente-se agora!_», somente a segunda opção é realmente uma ordem.

Aliás, como se faz em italiano, @Nino83? Agora já fiquei todo curioso pra saber se é coisa românica ou estritamente lusófona.


----------



## pfaa09

Ora aqui está uma excelente explicação do guihenning
Isto não é teimosia nossa... é a nossa língua

Para concluir... é mais fácil para nós lusófonos dizer:
Faz isto!
Do que dizer:
Ordeno-te a que possas fazer isto!
ou
Ordeno-te que possas fazer isto!


----------



## Sutemi

Uma ótima explicação. Obrigado, guihenning. Ainda acho a falta do imperativo 'possa' estranho, mas entendo a situação.


----------



## gato radioso

Concordo que é difícil imaginar uma forma imperativa afirmativa neste verbo, considerando seu significado.
Também nós em castelhano não temos:_ ¡Puede!   ¡Naced!   ¡Naceré_!  El próximo verano _soleré_ ir a la playa....


----------



## Ari RT

A razão do estranhamento do imperativo do verbo poder é semântica e já foi sobejamente explicada.
Quanto à gramática, qual a razão de tanto assunto em torno do imperativo? A pergunta "posso X?" pertence ao campo do modo indicativo, bem como sua resposta, que deverá ser a indicação "pode" ou "não pode". Nosso amigo Sutemi parte de premissas incorretas e essa é a razão de sua pergunta. Não conheço a língua finlandesa a ponto de identificar qual a estrutura paralela ou quase paralela na qual ele/ela esteja apoiando-se para formular a pergunta. Mas a pergunta "posso?" (presente do indicativo) pede resposta "pode" ou "não pode" (presente do indicativo).

Voltando à semântica, são válidas as formas optativas abaixo, que transitam semanticamente entre o imperativo e o subjuntivo (conjugam-se no subjuntivo):
- possas tu cumprir teu destino, que se afigura glorioso.
- possa ele chegar são e salvo a Santiago.
Assim como pode-se dizer, usando o imperativo para dar ordens aos astros e aos ventos:
_"Astros! noites! tempestades! 
Rolai das imensidades! 
Varrei os mares, tufão!"_
(Castro Alves, Navio Negreiro) 

Também em espanhol dão-se ordens aparentemente absurdas, no universo da poesia. Para tais transgressões semânticas, perfeitamente válidas na poesia,  necessita-se do apoio da gramática:
_"Naced, Aurora divina,
sacra luz que amante sigo,
naced, y con tu rocío
fecundarás todo un siglo.
Naced, soberana Aurora
para renacer eterna."_
(Andrés Eichmann,, Cancionero mariano de Charcas)

Concluo:
1 - há formas verbais que, apesar de gramaticalmente válidas, carecem de aplicação prática, salvo em sentido figurado (às vezes, muito figurado);
2 - há casos, e o apontado por Sutemi é um deles, nos quais o sentido aparentemente aponta para um modo, mas a estrutura gramatical usada pertence, _stricto sensu_, a outro.

Dou as boas vindas a Sutemi a esta barafunda que é a língua portuguesa, tanto mais rica e bela quanto mais se distancie de uma equação matemática.


----------



## Sutemi

Ari RT said:


> Dou as boas vindas a Sutemi a esta barafunda que é a língua portuguesa, tanto mais rica e bela quanto mais se distancie de uma equação matemática.



Obrigado, ela é a minha favorita. Pensei mais nisso e mudei a ideia: não acho mais a falta do imperativo 'possa' estranho.


----------



## gato radioso

Sutemi said:


> Obrigado, ela é a minha favorita. Pensei mais nisso e mudei a ideia: não acho mais a falta do imperativo 'possa' estranho.



Têm vocês imperativo do verbo "poder" na vossa lingua?


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Aliás, como se faz em italiano, @Nino83? Agora já fiquei todo curioso pra saber se é coisa românica ou estritamente lusófona.



Oi, Gui!

Acho que o "problema" é devido ao fato que o nosso amigo Suitemi tem o finlandês como língua mãe. 
Em finlandês o modo imperativo é usado para todas as pessoas: sano = (you) say!, sanokoon = let him say! or may he say! (he/she), sanokaamme = let us say, sanokaa = say! (you all), sanokoot = let them say! or may they say!

Nas línguas indo-europeias, há só duas formas de imperativo: 2 sg. e 2 pl.
Old English: wyrċ = work! (you), wyrċ*aþ* = work! (you all)
German: arbeite = work! (du), arbeit*et* = work! (ihr)
Latin (and Romance languages): canta = sing! (tu), canta*te* = sing! (vos)
Polish (Slavic): pracuj (ty) = work!, pracuj*cie* = work! (wy)

Algumas línguas têm uma forma chamada "cohortative", 1 pl.:

German: machen! = let us do! (= 1 pl. indicativo)
Latin: cantamus! = let us sing! (= 1 pl. indicativo) 
Polish: pracujmy! = let us work!

Para mandar uma terceira pessoa fazer algo, se usa o modo chamado "optativo" (desejos) ou "jussivo" (ordens).

Em inglês e alemão se usam os verbos "let" (deixar) e "may" (poder), em polaco o verbo "niech" (to give), mas *nas linguas românicas* se usa o modo *subjuntivo*.

*May* the best man win! (*May*) God bless you! (English)
*Möge* der Bessere gewinnen! *Möge* Gott Dich segnen! (German)
*niech** pracuje (*may* he work!), *niech* pracują (*may* they work!) (Polish)
Che *vinca* il migliore! Che Dio ti *benedica*! (Italian)
Que *vença/ganhe* o melhor! Que Deus te *abençoe*! (Portuguese)
Que *gane* el mejor! Que Dios te *bendiga*! (Spanish)
Que le meilleur *gagne*! Que Dieu te *bénisse*! (French)

*shortened niechaj, a 2nd person singular imperative form of the verb niechać ‎(“to give”) (wiktionary.org)

Portanto, a "tabela" do imperativo seria a seguinte (1 sg, 2 pl):
italiano: canta, cantate
francês: chante, chantez
espanhol: canta, cantad
português: canta, cantai

Para exprimir um desejo ou ordenar uma terceira pessoa fazer algo, se usa o subjuntivo (3 sg, 3 pl):
italiano: canti, cantino
francês: chante, chantent
espanhol: cante, canten
português: cante, cantem

O fato é que essas formas do subjuntivo "optativo" ou "jussivo", foram utilizadas pelas formas de respeito, "Lei, Loro/i signori", "usted, ustedes", "você, vocês, o senhor, a senhora", ou seja como "imperativos" de respeito.

italiano: canta/canti, cantate/cantino
espanhol: canta/cante, cantad/canten
português: canta/cante, cantai/cantem

Em português o pronome "vos" se perdeu e no Brasil também o "tu" (na conjugação verbal), portanto o imperativo agora é o seguinte:
português: canta/cante, cantem

Tudo isso não aconteceu ao verbo "poder", como aos outros verbos modais "dever", "ter que".

Eu acho porque o subjuntivo do verbo "poder" se pode utilizar também, pelo menos em italiano, em frases optativas, como  por exemplo:
*Possa* tu *essere* benedetto! Che tu *sia* benedetto!
Che gli sposi *possano avere* un matrimonio felice! Che gli sposi *abbiano* un matrimonio felice!

Essa construção é muito similar àquela do inglês e do alemão, com a diferença que nas línguas germânicas o verbo "may" é necessário, pelo contrário em italiano há duas construções, uma com o subjuntivo do verbo "poder" e uma com o subjuntivo do verbo principal.

Não sei se em português existem construções similares àquela do italiano, com o subjuntivo do verbo "poder", portanto pergunto para vocês. 

Isso poderia, também, ser devido ao fato que os verbos "poder, dever, ter que" são verbos modais, que exprimem uma permissão, licença, ou uma obrigação.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Que *vença/ganhe* o melhor! Que Deus te *abençoe*! (Portuguese)
> 
> Eu acho porque o subjuntivo do verbo "poder" se pode utilizar também, pelo menos em italiano, em frases optativas, como  por exemplo:
> *Possa* tu *essere* benedetto! Che tu *sia* benedetto!
> Che gli sposi *possano avere* un matrimonio felice! Che gli sposi *abbiano* un matrimonio felice!
> 
> Não sei se em português existem construções similares àquela do italiano, com o subjuntivo do verbo "poder", portanto pergunto para vocês.



Existe, claro, se bem que não muito usada, para expressar um desejo ou uma esperança ('_Possa ganhar o melhor/Que ganhe o melhor/ Possam os nubentes ter um matrimónio feliz/Que os nubentes tenham um matrimónio feliz_'). Aliás, também existe um imperativo da primeira pessoa do plural ('_Cantemos_').


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> ('_Possa ganhar o melhor/Que ganhe o melhor/ Possam os nubentes ter um matrimónio feliz/Que os nubentes tenham um matrimónio feliz_').


Obrigado pela resposta, Carfer!
Portanto, respondendo ao Gui, diria que as frases portuguesas são muito similares (diria iguais ) àquelas italianas.
Em italiano também a única forma imperativa dos verbos _poder, dever, ter que_ é "puoi! potete! devi! dovete!" e não "possa! possiate! debba! dobbiate!".


----------



## subterlabentia

Nino83 said:


> Em italiano também a única forma imperativa dos verbos _poder, dever, ter que_ é "puoi! potete! devi! dovete!" e não "possa! possiate! debba! dobbiate!".



É mesmo, mas é só questão de gramática descriptiva. Em italiano diz-se que o modo imperativo, nas formas diferentes das segunas pessoas, não pode ser um verdadeiro imperativo, mas sim um subjuntivo esortativo (que pode também soar optativo).

Porém, quando ordena-se fazer alguma coisa na terceira pessoa de cortesia, o verbo é conjugado no subjuntivo, mas o sentido logicamente é do imperativo, assim como acontece em Português (_Acabe o trabalho entre hoje à noite! Finisca il lavoro entro stasera!) _.

Nesses casos, sobre tuto na escrita, o falante italiano poderia achar indelicado mesmo o subjuntivo do verbo principal. Empregam-se então estilos barrocos como: _pedimo-lhe que queira enviar o pagamento o mais rapidamente possível (La preghiamo di voler trasmettere il pagamento il prima possibile) _e não _pedimos-lhe que envie (La preghiamo di inviare). _


----------

